# MUSHROOMS FOR DINNER????



## NorthernWinos (Sep 6, 2007)

Last night's rain brought a visitor to my doorstep....









Does it look good to you???


I have never seen any that look like this around here before.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2007)

I love shrooms but would not know a poisonous 1 from a good 1!


----------



## Dean (Sep 6, 2007)

You need the National Audubon Mushroom Field Guide! I love that book, and it really helps to identify those mushrooms.


----------



## JimCook (Sep 6, 2007)

Or a neighbor that perhaps you are on neutral or worse terms with to help taste them for you. 


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2007)

For sure they look good enough to put a lip lock on


----------

